

Ask HN: Are there any web services that allow JSON import and search? - xt508

I&#x27;d like to be able to securely upload an arbitrary JSON file to the web, and then perform a full text search on the text contained in the JSON.  If something like this doesn&#x27;t exist, should I just build an open source service that does what I want?
======
Jake232
Elasticsearch takes input in JSON format. It's not quite a web service, but
could certainly work for your use case.

~~~
xt508
Does anyone know if there are any web services built around Elasticsearch that
would do this?

------
detaro
Algolia might work?

